# February 2015 Member monthly Giveaway - lckstckn2smknbrls



## Jim

Lets try this again to see if ig the winner claims the prize this time. Starts today, Ends on February 28, 2015

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in January, 2015 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

Up for grabs this month will be a TinBoats "Got tin?" t-shirt and a Decal, 36inch Ruler(added for February :beer, plus a surprise fishing bait or two :- 
I have most sizes of the shirts, so hopefully if you win I have it. The "got tin?" will either be written on the front or the back, If I have both you will have a choice, if not…oh well. :LOL2: 

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN and the lure you want. It will go by the order you respond in.*


----------



## KMixson

In


----------



## rscottp

In!


----------



## Charger25

in


----------



## gillhunter

In


----------



## ggoldy

in


----------



## lovedr79

IN


----------



## fender66

IN

Jigs and spinners are always handy.


----------



## BigTerp

*IN*


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

IN...............the lure I would like is...

 :-k 


...the one that catches fish.


----------



## FishingCop

in


----------



## earl60446

IN

Did not know these TIN BOAT shirts were so valuable, I should have taken better care of the one I already have. Maybe frame it like a brian urlacher signed jersey, but get JIM to sign it.

Tim


----------



## Jim

earl60446 said:


> IN
> 
> Did not know these TIN BOAT shirts were so valuable, I should have taken better care of the one I already have. Maybe frame it like a brian urlacher signed jersey, but get JIM to sign it.
> 
> Tim



:LOL2: 2 entries for you. :wink:


----------



## SumDumGuy

IN


----------



## Y_J

IN


----------



## Blake.

S&MFISH said:


> ..the lure I would like is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...the one that catches fish.



In and what he said^^^^


----------



## crazymanme2

In

Thanks Jim


----------



## fool4fish1226

IN :beer:


----------



## samtech

In


----------



## Moedaddy

IN

Large please.


----------



## Kevin D

In.... crankbaits


----------



## Steve A W

In


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

in


----------



## mook1754

In! any top water!


----------



## lswoody

IN


----------



## ccarver

In!

Any lure

Medium-sized


----------



## JMichael

In.


----------



## Jim

This months ELIGIBLE winner is lckstckn2smknbrls

Random.org picked number 21.

Congrats!


----------



## crazymanme2

Good job.

Thanks for the chance Jim. =D>


----------



## FishingCop

congrats =D>


----------



## Jeeper

=D> =D> =D> Congratulations =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Y_J

Congrats on the win, lckstckn2smknbrls


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Jim said:


> This months ELIGIBLE winner is lckstckn2smknbrls
> 
> Random.org picked number 21.
> 
> Congrats!


Cool!!
What do I do now?


----------



## Y_J

Let Jim know you want to claim your prize.


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## KMixson

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Cool!!
> What do I do now?



You PM Jim and give him my address. :LOL2: Congrats.


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> This months ELIGIBLE winner is lckstckn2smknbrls
> 
> Random.org picked number 21.
> 
> Congrats!




Missed it by that much....

Congrats!


----------



## Riverdog

Jim said:


> This months ELIGIBLE winner is lckstckn2smknbrls
> 
> Random.org picked number 21.
> 
> Congrats!



If anyone could pronounce lckstckn2smknbrls, they deserve to win something.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Riverdog said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> This months ELIGIBLE winner is lckstckn2smknbrls
> 
> Random.org picked number 21.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could pronounce lckstckn2smknbrls, they deserve to win something.
Click to expand...

Lock Stock and 2 Smoking Barrels. It the title of a movie.


----------



## Riverdog

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Riverdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> This months ELIGIBLE winner is lckstckn2smknbrls
> 
> Random.org picked number 21.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could pronounce lckstckn2smknbrls, they deserve to win something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock Stock and 2 Smoking Barrels. It the title of a movie.
Click to expand...


Gotcha, Sounds like my kind of movie.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

In the package was a Black tee shirt with big "GOT TIN" on the front, 3 different Tin boats decals, A 36" decal tape measurer made by site sponsor and member Vinyl images and 2 packages of Blackhawk custom baits. 
All very cool stuff.


----------

